# Fyi - Check Your Escape Hatch Window Hinge For Leaks



## TimU (Aug 26, 2014)

On my 2005 23RS, I just spent about 3 hours taking out, recaulking and resealing my escape hatch window. The one that has the lever that pushes out, and a hinge on the window at the top of the frame.

Turns out my leak was at that hinge. No caulking/silicone, nothing on the hinge or the screws penetrating hinge and frame. Water leaked through the screw holes on the hinge. Longest time was spent getting rust stains off interior, etc. of window, and repainting it. When I cleaned the old caulking around the frame, there was still a bit of water held up there at those screws - the area INSIDE the window. Lots of leaking there, for who knows how long. was NEVER sealed at that hinge, or the screws on the hinge.

CHECK YOURS.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up TimU.









I guess I can check that out soon. NOTE TO SELF: Stop reviewing all posts in Outbackers forum....


----------

